
California town asked permission to thin surrounding forest before burning down - rsj_hn
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-california-towns-fire-protection-plans-hit-red-tape-then-it-burned-to-the-ground-11600335002
======
themodelplumber
Do the insurers of local homes and businesses know about this? If so I'm sure
they are going to push pretty hard for protections like these elsewhere.

